# Ice Party Thoughts



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The UWN has been asked to join Adam Eakle and KSL again this year for an Ice Fishing Party.
Last years party at Rockport was well attended but the fishing wasn't so hot.
We are giving strong consideration to Strawberry Reservoir for this years party.

No date set yet but we are thinking about something around the third Saturday in January.
[Providing we have safe ice.]
We would base this at the Strawberry Marina.

Any Interest?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would be there along with my boys and few guys from work.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I think strawberry is an excellent choice. I'm partial to the first week or two of February.

UWC will also be there to provide kids from the boys and girls club with an ice fishing experience. If you are interested in assisting these kids with fishing, donating goods or money, please contact Bax* @ [email protected] or myself @ [email protected] .

Last year was a great success and there was a great turnout. This year should be even better. See you all there!

PS, Thanks Dale!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I certainly love to fish Strawberry on the hard deck, but there may be some considerations. 

1. The slot limit means that most of the fish caught would likely need to be released. Not a problem for most of us, but maybe a consideration for young kids. 

2. The best fishing at the Berry through the hard deck often involves a bit of hiking. For instance, where I like to go is slightly more than 3/4 mile away from the marina parking lot. Again, maybe an issue for the youngsters. 

3. Slush at the Berry can be brutal. (of course, it can be bad elsewhere too.)


I might consider Deer Creek, East canyon, or maybe Jordanelle as alternatives to Strawberry, but would be happy to help if Strawberry was elected on. (Fish lake would be perfect, but it is a bit far for many. -Ov- )


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The great thing about going to Strawberry is that you can stay inside the Marina if you want to and you will still probably catch fish.
There will be clinics held in the Marina area for beginners and anyone interested in them.

If you want to get away from the party headquarters, there are a lot of places to go to.
Holding the party in late January will hopefully help ward off the slush monster.
Strawberry offers a warm lodge to go to if needed and the parking lot is big and plowed.
I think that it will be a good fit for the party.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Count on my for sure and I'll try and get more guys to commit as well. Keep us posted as to the exact weekend. Right now I have blocked out the two last Saturdays in Jan as the most likely.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Whenever, and wherever it is, I'll plan on being there again this year.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I just talked to Adam. It's looking like the 26th of Jan. 

It will need to be confirmed after a few mechanics are dealt with, but that's the tentative date.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Never ice fished at strawberry, so i'm interested and i'd bring a few friends along for the trip. sound like a good time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I just talked to Adam. It's looking like the 26th of Jan.
> 
> It will need to be confirmed after a few mechanics are dealt with, but that's the tentative date.


Glad to hear that we have a date!

If any one is interested in volunteering to be a coach for the Boys and Girls Club to help teach the kids to fish, please let me know.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

I would love to go as well! I've never been ice fishing but am accumulating the gear to do so! Hoping to get an auger for christmas


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Strawberry is an excellent idea! Lots of lake to spread out on, thick ice, and a golden opportunity to teach people (especially the kids) about the slot limit, and why its in place there. I'll plan on being there!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Bax, I'll help show some of the kids the how tos and how not tos! Count on me!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Count me as a kid helper too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> Bax, I'll help show some of the kids the how tos and how not tos! Count on me!





manysteps said:


> Count me as a kid helper too.


Thanks guys! I really learned a lot from last year's event and hope to make this next event even better!

If anyone else is interested in helping, please please let me know


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Strawbeery is great for trout but I would rather do a trip for panfish. Just a personnel preference thru the ice for me.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I would certainly strive to make it there with some kids.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I certainly love to fish Strawberry on the hard deck, but there may be some considerations.
> 
> 1. The slot limit means that most of the fish caught would likely need to be released. Not a problem for most of us, but maybe a consideration for young kids.


What a perfect opportunity to teach! Kids love to keep what they catch, no question -- but when provided with an opportunity to teach kids why we have certain regulations, and how they can benefit our fisheries, often times kids catch on fast than adults! You may find that those same kids wanting to keep everything they catch decide that they want to let everything go! Just remember to teach them. First, show them how to look to see if lakes have special regs, and if they do help them understand those regulations, and why those regulations might be in place. Great opportunity!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Bax, I'll help show some of the kids the how tos and how not tos! Count on me!


"Not how tos" Step1. DONT STEP IN THE FREAKING HOLE. Step2, see Step1.

First 8 times I ever too my boy ice fishing he stepped in a hole... EVERY SINGLE TRIP!

:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Bears Butt said:
> 
> 
> > Bax, I'll help show some of the kids the how tos and how not tos! Count on me!
> ...


Sounds like you're very qualified to teach this important lesson. I'll put you on the volunteer roster. _(O)_


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> What a perfect opportunity to teach! Kids love to keep what they catch, no question -- but when provided with an opportunity to teach kids why we have certain regulations, and how they can benefit our fisheries, often times kids catch on fast than adults! You may find that those same kids wanting to keep everything they catch decide that they want to let everything go! Just remember to teach them. First, show them how to look to see if lakes have special regs, and if they do help them understand those regulations, and why those regulations might be in place. Great opportunity!


Of course, and last year we spent time on regs and ethics with "my" kids. At the same time, last year, the kids that got to take home a fish had a great prize indeed and around the marina, the ratio of rainbows caught compared to slot cutts is usually fairly low.

The decision where this will be held is apparently Mr. Eakles, and I am quite happy to help the kids out anywhere he decides. If it is the marina at the Berry, then I do happen to have a couple of spots that may work out and aren't far that could bring decent action for the kids.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Sounds like you're very qualified to teach this important lesson. I'll put you on the volunteer roster. _(O)_


I've never stepped in a hole. I did however slip on buff ice last year and stuck an arm through a hole all the way to the shoulder :O•-:

The next day I went and bought slip on ice spikes for my boots.

-DallanC


----------

